# scared of miscarriage



## HAY26 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi

This is my first timeof being pregnant. I got pregnant on my 1st icsi treatment and am around 4 weeks pregnant. Am feeling ok but cant get the sense of worry about miscarriage out of my head. Im 27. Had icsi due to husband low sperm count


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it is hard to relax about things but try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy. Chat to other girls on here, there is some excellent support on here for you hun

Take care x


----------

